# W.H.A.T.



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

For about six months now, guys from the PSHC (Palmetto State Herf Crew) have been meeting at my house to herf. It started off as a once in a while herf, transitioned into a 3 times a week herf and finally matured to a once a week herf. 

The name W.H.A.T. was created by our illustrious innovator Cre8v1. It stands fro Weekly Herf at tw3nty's. 

At this herf, we Smoke, play poker, hang out, and sometimes enjoy the nectar of the Gods. It is a good group of guys who like to smoke and have fun.

This thread is going to help us open the herf up to others that want to attend and help us maintain the herf.

Thanks for your support and attendance.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Who plans on coming this Tuesday Sept 30th? Give me a heads up. I think my mother-in-law will be making us tacos. They rock.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be their this week, but Oct 30th is a long time a way, can't give my answer yet for that date : )


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in... of course!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I think all of you should move to Myrtle Beach, therefor making it easier for me to attend these weekly Herfs.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

madurolover said:


> I think all of you should move to Myrtle Beach, therefor making it easier for me to attend these weekly Herfs.


After my in-laws leave, we have a spare bedroom for anyone willing and wanting to spend the night.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tw3nty said:


> After my in-laws leave, we have a spare bedroom for anyone willing and wanting to spend the night.


Thanks for the offer Tw3nty, I may just take you up on it someday. That is if I really can't talk you guys into moving to the beach. :r


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

I cannot make this one...here is my new number for everyone here:

843.333.6771

Keep in touch guys-see you all soon


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm.... let's see...

I've seen you guys two weeks in a row, now.

Probability of making it three is pretty low, but if your in-laws are half the cook that Mrs. Tw3nty is, I'll do what I can.

Nice thread, Robert. Have you considered putting a link in your signature? That way, the rest of the jungle can peek in and see how we roll in the world's greatest herf crew, the *P.S.H.C.*!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Eh?


Nice job my acronymous friends:tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

galaga said:


> Eh?
> 
> Nice job my acronymous friends:tu


While not as inventive as the SHIT herf, it'll have to do. We are, after all, in the bible belt!   Thanks for the inspiration, SoCal guys! Hopefully we can all herf together some day soon.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Hmmm.... let's see...
> 
> I've seen you guys two weeks in a row, now.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

PSHC FO LIFE!


----------



## Gamecock (Mar 15, 2008)

DavenportESQ said:


> :tpd:
> 
> PSHC FO LIFE!


Fooooooorrr shooooo


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

As I suspected, I won't be at W.H.A.T. this week. Gonna spend that time picking out cigars for the MB herf!!!

You fellas try to get along without me.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We're herfing tonight at Tw3nty's house if anyone wants to join us. I don't know what's on the menu but it's guaranteed to be fantastic! We'll have the usual suspects in attendance (me, Tw3nty, ir-13, Davenport, pyrokin, SmokingJoey, TedRodgerscpa-maybe) and are always looking for more so feel free to shoot us a pm with any questions! Food, poker, and cigars... can't beat it!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Fellas, I'm out for the near future... Mrs. Tedrodgerscpa is in a tennis league this fall, and the games are on Tuesday nights 

I am planning on 'winterizing' the outdoor porch this year, so maybe I'll be able to host a few W.H.A.T.s as the months grow colder. Trey, Michelle, Robert, Jamie and I played on my porch last year when it was 30 degrees out, and it was quite toasty in the 'Smoking Oven'.... Stay tuned for more details on that...


Again, tw3nty, thanks to you and Mrs. tw3nty for all that you do week in and week out!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Now that we just finished a weekend of cigars and poker and alcohol and friends, lets get ready for this weeks WHAT. Will provide a possible menu tomorrow. who is coming? Start posting PSHC brothers.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

count me in...


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

zemekone said:


> count me in...


Dont tease us like that gerry 

We would love to have ya out to herf with us though.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ir13 said:


> Dont tease us like that gerry
> 
> We would love to have ya out to herf with us though.


looks like i just got de-invited??? i hate when that happend... IM OUT


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ir13 said:


> Dont tease us like that gerry
> 
> We would love to have ya out to herf with us though.





zemekone said:


> looks like i just got de-invited??? i hate when that happend... IM OUT


Nice one. 

Way to go, Joey. And I was gonna tag along. :tg


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Way to go, Joey. And I was gonna tag along. :tg


Ya right! You think we give Joey that much power in the crew!:ss Since I am the only one up and action must be taken I reinstate you guys because you're honorary members of the PSHC! The PSHC would love to host you guys anytime!:tu

ohhh yeaaa and 10 lashings for joey:r


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

DavenportESQ said:


> ohhh yeaaa and 10 lashings for joey:r


Wet trout style...

Needless to say, the USTA has decided I wont' be there in body, but will be in spirit.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

DEZ has decided I will be their both in mind and spirit. Probably a little later due to full practices starting this week. Robert if you need anything please let me know!


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

Michele is going to cook this week. We will be having roast pork sandwiches and pasta salad. I will check the soda count to see if we need drinks. A head count would be nice so we can know how many sandwiches to make. 



Gerry and Peter, how many sandwiches can you guys eat each? Don't forget to consider that they don't serve food on the cross country trips anymore.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Way to go, Joey. And I was gonna tag along. :tg


lol! Good to see you, Peter! Hope you're doing well, bro!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am in! Let me know if you need some drinks.


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

Head Count

1-MJ of Poker aka DRVEE
2-The Godfather
3-Davin V. Davenport
4-
5-
6-
7-
7
8-
9-


----------



## SmokinJoey (Aug 21, 2008)

In like Flynn!


----------



## SmokinJoey (Aug 21, 2008)

And one more thing, After two years of trying, my wife gave me the best information that I have ever gotten in 29 years!!! 

I am going to be a Daddy!!! YEAH ME!:ss:ss:tu:tu:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

SmokinJoey said:


> And one more thing, After two years of trying, my wife gave me the best information that I have ever gotten in 29 years!!!
> 
> I am going to be a Daddy!!! YEAH ME!:ss:ss:tu:tu:chk:chk:chk:chk


Wow! Congrats, Joey!!


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

cre8v1 said:


> Wow! Congrats, Joey!!


:tpdhaha I love saying that)


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

SmokinJoey said:


> And one more thing, After two years of trying, my wife gave me the best information that I have ever gotten in 29 years!!!
> 
> I am going to be a Daddy!!! YEAH ME!:ss:ss:tu:tu:chk:chk:chk:chk


Way to go, JOE!!!

Wonder what we should get you as a congratulatory gift.... hmmm......


----------



## SmokinJoey (Aug 21, 2008)

Just pray for us! That is all I need.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats Joey!

I will be there tonight, not sure about Greg.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

maybe i will make it to a herf one day


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Cool beans Bros.

Congrats on achieving WHATness.


----------

